# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Rama rizgjidhet kryetar i bashkisë së Tiranës

## Humdinger

Kryesocialisti Edi Rama, fton kryeministrin të garojë më 17 dhjetor 

Rama: Berisha të kandidojë përballë meje

Le të garojë Berisha për Bashkinë e Tiranës më 17 dhjetor dhe të shohim kush do të fitojë 

A.Rama

Rama fton Berishën në garë më 17 Dhjetor 
Kryetari i Partisë Socialiste, Edi Rama, ftoi dje kryeministrin Sali Berisha të garojë përballë tij në sfidën e pritshme të 17 Dhjetorit. Edi Rama tha në fund të emisionit Opinion, se ai është i gatshëm dhe do të zbatojë vendimin e opozitës dhe anëtarësisë së PS-së për kandidimin në Tiranë. Unë jam i gatshëm dhe pres vendimin përfundimtar të opozitës e të anëtarësisë së partisë për të konkuruar për bashkinë e Tiranës, - tha Rama duke iu përgjigjur pyetjes së gazetarëve për mundësinë e kandidimit të tij të tretë për postin e kryebashkiakut. Ndërsa duke hedhur poshtë deklaratat e Berishës se ai ka frikë nga zgjedhjet, prandaj kërkon shtyrjen e zgjedhjeve ai tha  Le të garojë Berisha për Bashkinë e Tiranës më 17 dhjetor dhe të shohim kush do të fitojë, kë do të votojë populli dhe të mbyllet një herë e mirë kjo histori. 
Reformimi 
Gjatë debatit të zhvilluar me gazetarët e ftuar në emisionin Opinion, kreu i PS-së, nënvizoi faktin se reformimi i partisë, duhet parë si një i tërë e jo i fragmentuar. 
Sipas tij, PS është një forcë politike e jo një ndërmarrje, që tu thotë njerëzve të shmangen për të bërë reformën. Reformimi është kapilar, nuk është ndërmarrje PS. Nuk mund ti thuash tjetrit: hapu ti. Ne kemi bërë reformim esencial të PS-së në 10 qytetet kryesore, - tha Rama për këtë çështje. Ashtu si edhe në daljet e tij publike të vazhdueshme, Rama ishte tepër i ashpër e kritik ndaj qeverisjes aktuale e sidomos ndaj kryeministrit Berisha. Ai theksoi se kur mori detyrën e kreut të PS-së, ka kërkuar falje publike për të gjitha ato që socialistët nuk mundën të bëjnë gjatë qëndrimit në pushtet. Por sipas Ramës, tashmë, pas 1 viti qeverisje nga demokratët, ai pohon me bindje të plotë se kjo qeverisje, as që mund të krahasohet me asnjë prej qeverive socialiste. Ndër të tjera ai i konsideroi të pasakta shifrat e publikuara nga Berisha gjatë analizës vjetore të qeverisë, duke i konsideruar ato të fryra dhe jashtë realitetit. Rama në thelb e konsideroi Berishën si gënjeshtar, e për këtë iu referua deklaratave që ai ka bërë para ardhjes në pushtet, dhe atyre që kanë ndodhur përgjatë 1 viti. Anullimi i privatizimit të Albtelekomit, që konsiderohej privatizim kriminal, është gënjeshtër. Nuk është anulluar. Ngriti grupin e pavarur për të hetuar si është realizuar ky proces dhe sot raportin e këtij grupi nuk e njeh askush, as ata që punojnë në atë kompani. EFT, e ka akuzuar si kompani jo serioze, dhe tani ka lidhur kontrata me të. Kemi një kryeministër që në mënyrë të vazhdueshme i ka bërë atentate Kushtetutës. Nuk garantohesh ti si shtetas qe askush të mos vijë të cënojë në atë vend ku ti qëndron e punon prej 30 vjetësh. Presioni ndaj presidentit, hedh poshtë edhe ato shifrat, është pengmarrje. Kjo kompani akoma sot nuk ka një akt pezullimi. Shteti të merr peng dhe ti të mos kesh të drejtë apeli, këto ndodhin në regjime që nuk kanë të bëjnë me demokracinë, - tha Rama duke renditur disa nga kritikat e tij për qeverinë. Ndërkaq nismën Shqipëria 1 euro, ai e cilësoi si ndër ato nisma që shpallen për të mbuluar dështimet. 




29/09/2006

Shekulli

----------


## Xhuxh Xhumaku

«Berisha të kandidojë përballë meje »

Nuk ka si ben perjashtim edhe Edvini, nuk mund te perballoje delirin e pushtetit. 

Por le ta sfidohet me tej Edvin djali: perse nuk pret te kandidoje per president?

Ne kete menyre ai "zgjidh" disa enigma te 2007-es.

Le ta provoje, apo prishen ballancat apo pazaret?

----------


## Albo

Berisha eshte i veshur me pushtetin e kryeministrit te vendit, kurse Edvin Rama eshte nje kryebashkiak dhe i kerkon kryeministrit qe te dali perballe tij ne garen per bashkine e Tiranes?!

Mjafton nje prononcim i tille per te kuptuar se sa thith Edvin Rama nga politika.

Zgjedhjet lokale ne Tirane, jane zgjedhje per jete a vdekje per Edvin Ramen, pasi po humbi bashkine e Tiranes, ai del jashte politikes shqiptar si ai peshku ne zall. Ai do te ngelet kreu i Partise Socialiste, edhe pse nuk ka as nje karrige deputeti e as nje post administrativ.

Nuk eshte cudi qe vete Fatos Nano te beje fushate per kandidatin e djathte ne zgjedhjet lokale ne Tirane, pasi duke larguar Ramen nga posti qe vete Nano e kandidoi, ai e largon Ramen njehere e mire nga politika shqiptare.

Dallimi midis Nanos dhe Rames eshte se ai i pari ka nje karrige deputeti.

Albo

----------


## Humdinger

Kreu i grupit parlamentar të PD-së, shprehet kundër një kandidimi të mundshëm të ministrit të Transporteve në kryeqytet 

Topi: Basha, jo kandidat në Tiranë 

“Në rast se zoti Basha nuk futet në këto standarde që unë mendoj, nuk është i preferuari im për të qenë kandidat”

D. Ndrenika

TIRANË

- Zyrtarë të Partisë Demokratike thanë se do të përzgjidhen me kujdes kandidaturat për drejtues të pushtetit vendor, duke nisur në nivelin më të lartë bashkiak, me theks bashkinë e kryeqytetit. Nënkryetari Bamir Topi, njëherit kryetar i grupit kuvendar, thotë se pavarësisht se cili do të jetë kandidat nga opozita, nuk ka dyshim në fitoren e shumicës në pushtet. Topi shton, se për të qenë fitues në garën vendore të ardhshme në Tiranë, bashkia më e rëndësishme në vend, maxhoranca duhet të ketë një kandidaturë me përvojë politike, duke mos anashkaluar qëndrimin për një kandidat, i cili do të përçojë kriteret politike të karrierës, përndryshe përvojës. Topi nuk ka shmangur gjithashtu vlerësimin për kandidaturën e mundshme të ministrit të Transportit, Telekomunikacionit dhe Punëve Publike, Lulzim Basha. Për kryetarin e deputetëve demokratë, Topi, ministri Basha nëse nuk përmbush këtë “kriter” të përvojës, atëherë nuk do të jetë i parapëlqyer i tij. “Si kandidat i së djathtës për Bashkinë e Tiranës, duhet të jetë një njeri me një stazh të konsiderueshëm politik, të ketë staturë të qartë politike dhe ju siguroj, se në rast se zoti Basha nuk futet në këto standarde që unë mendoj, atëherë nuk është i preferuari im për të qenë si kandidat”,- tha Topi. Megjithatë, ai u tregua i kujdesshëm duke mos e paraqitur qëndrimin veçse në këndvështrimin personal, assesi partiak. Madje, duke lënë të kuptohet po kështu se nuk ka asgjë personale me ministrin Basha. “Unë edhe njëherë dëshiroj që të jem me një terren diskutimi principesh, por tek e fundit unë jam vetëm një nga anëtarët e kryesisë së PD-së që kam vetëm një votë të vetme”,- tha Bamir Topi. Mandej, në nivel krahasimor, përkundër cilësdo kandidaturë që do të mund të shpallë opozita, Topi ka dëshmuar bindjen e shumicës në pushtet për ta mposhtur atë në garën për Bashkinë e Tiranës, përfshi kryetarin në fuqi që prej 6-vjetësh, Edi Rama. “Cilido që të jetë kandidat nga krahu tjetër, mazhoranca e djathtë e ka projektuar fitoren e vet në Tiranë, kështu që, nga kjo lloj pikëpamje nuk ka asnjë lloj diference nëse do të jetë Rama, apo dikush tjetër”,- vijoi nënkryetari i partisë që qeveris pas fitores së zgjedhjeve të përgjithshme në 3 korrikun e 2005-ës. Bamir Topi, me kohë është përfshirë në emrat kandidatë më të mundshëm për kreun e bashkisë së Tiranës, por gjithashtu prej kohësh ai e ka përjashtuar kandidimin pavarësisht çdo gjykimi tjetër. Garimi për Tiranën mund ta shpjerë emrin e Partisë Demokratike drejt ministrit të Brendshëm, Sokol Olldashi, i cili as e ka pohuar, as e ka mohuar mundësinë, ndërsa ka shtuar se vendimi i përket forumeve të partisë, sikundër edhe publikimi i emrit. Olldashi dhe Basha, janë menduar si ndër më të mundshmit për t’u përballur me kandidatin e së majtës në opozitës, fituese me thellësi votash në mandatet e viteve 2001-2003 dhe 2003-2006 me Edi Ramën. Ky i fundit, ftoi në mesjavë për ballafaqim në Tiranë, kryeministrin Sali Berisha, ndërsa kreu i ekzekutivit u shmang duke ia kaluar përgjigjen atyre që i quajti “probleme” në PS të Ramës, me paraardhësin e tij. 




02/10/2006

Shekulli

----------


## Antimafia

Tashme qe kandidatet per Bashkine e Tiranes jane bere te njohur,mendoj se ja vlen qe te hapet nje teme e tille diskutimi.

_Meqenese sot tek gazeta "Koha Jone" lexova ne intervisten e Nikoll Lesit, te njejtat mendime qe kam dhe une, vendosa te mos i shkruaj, por te tregohem me eficient me kohen _ 



Intervistë me deputetin Nikoll LESI 

...

*Do të jeni në shtabin elektoral të Sokol Olldashit?*

Po. Tirana ka nevojë për një tjetër drejtues të saj, pasi zoti Rama, ndonëse ka bërë disa punë për kryeqytetin, nuk duhet të jetë më në krye të Bashkisë për arsyet e mëposhtme: Së pari, ai krijoi shembullin e keq të krijimit të një grupimi biznesmenësh të firmave të ndërtimit dhe pronarë mediash të cilët menaxhojnë për interesa private buxhetin e bashkisë. 

Të mos harrojmë se buxheti i kryeqytetit është në disa dhjetra milionë dollarë. Së dyti, dhe më kryesorja, zoti Edi Rama nuk e do më fitimin e Bashkisë së Tiranës për të bërë projekte apo punë për kryeqytetasit. Ai e do që ta ketë si një mburojë për ambiciet e tija politike  si kryetar i PS‑së. E thënë paksa më në gjuhën populiste fitimi i bashkisë së kryeqytetit i duhet Ramës për të shpëtuar nga Fatos Nano, i cili do t'i marrë PS-në për t'ia kaluar një lidershipi të ri europian.

Ai gjithashtu e do zyrën e Bashkisë dhe për t'i ikur drejtësisë për dosjet që janë në Prokurorinë e Përgjithshme prej disa milionë dollarë shpërdorime. Rama, nëse e fiton bashkinë, do të dalë e të thotë se "tani lekë nuk na jep qeveria e Berishës, prandaj të dalim në protesta". Qytetarët, mirë apo keq kanë votuar një herë me 3 korrik  2005 e duhet bërë edukatë qytetare që një herë në katër vite votohet për të ndërruar apo mbajtur pushtetin. 

Ndaj Tirana nuk fiton aspak, duke e parë edhe në sensin pragmatist, nëse voton për Edi Ramën. Nuk do të ketë kohë Edi të merret me Tiranën , pasi synon për karriken e tij politike, ashtu siç nuk do ti jepet asnjë lekë nga pushteti qendror i Berishës. Jemi në Shqipëri dhe për shumë vite këto metoda dominojnë në politikë.

Së treti, Tirana ka nevojë për një drejtues të ri që ka një strategji të re për ta bërë kryeqytetin të jetohet 24 orë e jo vetëm 10 orë, Tirana edhe për nja katër vite ka nevojë për një buxhet shtesë që t'i vijë nga pushteti qendror. E dini se çdo të thotë një Bashki e Tiranës e marrë nga kreu socialist momental dhe një pushtet qendror deri në vitin 2009 me Sali Berishën? 

Asnjë investim më në Tiranë ! Edhe tullat që po vihen në Bulevardin "Dëshmorët e Kombit" do të mbarojnë në vitin 2009! Së fundi, çdo qytetar normal ka nevojë të ndërrojë fytyrën e Qytetarit numër Një të Tiranës, pasi laj‑thaj ai mbeti duke paguar 400 mijë dollarë të buxhetit të kryeqytetit vetëm që t'i reklamojnë portretin e tij çdo ditë në media.

http://www.kohajone.com/

----------


## EdiR

Nuk besoj se PD ka njeri me te mire se Sokol Olldashi per postin e kryetarit te Bashkise se Tiranes. Per mendimin tim, duke u nisur nga puna qe Olldashi ka bere ne ministri deri tani duhet te jete nje arsye me shume qe gjithe qytetaret e Tiranes te votojne ate. 
Shpresoj qe fushata do te jete e ndershme dhe ne interes te qytetareve jo e ploitizuar.

----------


## Xhuxh Xhumaku

Olldashi nuk ka te share, i ka te gjitha kapacitetet, ka ku e ku me shume pluse, Ed Ramen ai e mund.

Por Berishes, per shume arsye, nuk i intereson qe te fitoje Olldashi.

Takimi Selami-Olldashi e ka "percelluar" Berishen; ketu do te jeni, ka per ta "djegur" edhe Olldashin.

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Ju keni hapur dy tema ndersa une kam nje mendim:

Eshte fat i modh qe nuk voto as vlora dhe as kuksi per bashkine e tirones. Jane tironcit qe shofin dite per dite se kush puno. Shumica ktu qe shkruni jeni nga skajet e shqiperise dhe mendimi juaj vle vetem ketu ne forum dhe ska vlere vote.

Tirana e ka pa e ka votuar dhe prape tirana do votoj ju ktu grini lakra.

Sa per Oldashin duket ne surrat tip bufi. Qe te jesh kryetar bashkie duhet te jesh manager dhe Edi eshte manager i zoti. Ai e ka ekzekutuar kete pune me precizion gjerman. E ka ditur ku ta kap punen qe kur ka marr celsat e bashkise. Dhe pak nga pak e kthyer Tiranen qe shifni sot. Punet i shprendante dhe ne fund shkonte i kontrollonte dhe nuk priste te tjeret te vinin ti raportonin zyre. 

Shume nga ju ktu nuk e shikoni ndryshim e Tirones se skeni qene ndonje here ose keni kaluar transit por tirona e shef dhe ajo do te votoj ju ktu grini lakra kot.

P.S. Ashtu flisnit dhe ne zgjedhjet e kaluara dhe u provua qe jeni te verber.

----------


## Qerim

Mendoj se kandidaturat e dy partive kryesore ne Shqiperi per bashkine e Tiranes jane te dyja te gabuara dhe tregojne edhe nje here shterpesine e politikes shqiptare.Edi Rama mbas kaq vite ne kete detyre e ka shteruar bagazhin e tij intelektual dhe nuk mund te sjelli me asgje te re ne Tirane.Olldashi si ish-minister i Ministrise se Brendshme ka shume mundesi te sjelli ne Tirane ide strikte dhe ashpersi qe i jane molepsur si krye-polici i vendit.Keto dy parti tregojne edhe nje here se vlerat qe kane brenda tyre si psh.Topi apo Malaj etj ,i mbajne thjesht per nje shkelqim te jashtem dhe se ne keto parti mbizoteron fryma e terrorit dhe e autoritetit.

----------


## Hyllien

Sala per mendimin tim duhet ta ndryshoje ligjin, sidomos kur vjen puna tek hypja e PD-se ne pushtet. Ai(pra doktorri) qe fiton zgjedhjet(me hir e me pahir) duhet te jete automatikisht ne krye te cdo funksioni, nga nderrmarja qe merret me ujrat e deri tek presidenti. Me ket ligj heqim qafe dhe keto zgjedhje qe do na kushtojne aq shume pare, dhe vendosim njerez qe deri tani kane ofruar vizione shume te gjera e te gjata rreth rregullimit te Tiranes.

Meqe ra llafi e keni pa se car planesh ka Olldashi per Tironen ? Yhyyyyy ka nja 3 vjet qe i shpalos, nuk krahasohet me Edin qe ska bo asgjo.

----------


## Homza

Sa budall duket edhe ke Edi mer, ky akoma se kupto se kryeministrija osht institucion me i larte dhe me mer pergjegjesi se bashkija.  Ju kan bo met taz boje ska faj budalla. 

Pse nuk thot edhe ky Edi rama qe sala te japi doreqehqje nga kryeministri dhe te bo gare me vrap me Salen, po humbi ky i fundit te japi doreheqje po fitoi te rrije aty ku eshte. Sja mban prandaj.

Edi rama, nje taz gelqereje osht, nje cop budall, idjot, malok pa lidhje... IShalla nuk votojne tironsit sic mendojne ca ktu ne forum.

----------


## Hyllien

Nesje Tironsit, dmth Shijakasit ene ato qe kan ardh prej maleve duhet te votojne per Olldashin, se Edi o qen, leqe Edi nuk o me Tiranas se Shijakasi Olldashi.

Meqe ra llafi e keni pa Shijakun no i her ? Si Viena e vogel ngja. Merite e Oll-Dashit kjo. E doni Tiranen Viene ?, dmth Shijak ? Votoni olldashet

----------


## Antimafia

Votoni per Ramen, qe te keni kryebashkiak te Tiranes Eduart Shalsin.

Doni te sqaroni hallet e antareve te PS ne Permet?
Vetem prisni edicionin e lajmeve kryesore, se ja u thot kryebashkiaku i Tiranes nga tribuna tashme demode: Nje rruge e kthyer permbys ne Tirane, 3 puntor me lopata, nje rrul i cili leviz para-mbrapa mbi 4 meterkatror asfalt qe nxjerr avull.

Doni qe Rama te mos harxhoj nga parate e vjedhura asnje qindarke per fushaten elekrorale ne Tirane, por ti lere qe ti shtohen ne bankat e miqve te tij cifut?
Beni propogande per Ramen dhe antifushate per Olldashin.

----------


## elbasanas

akoma me shpresa ju te PD-se.  Dy here rradhazi e treguan Tiranasit se ke donin si kryebashkiak.  Cfare ju ben te mendoni se Olldashi ka nje fije shprese?

----------


## skampin

po ti çne me Edi Ramen o patriot(e) apo kujton se ke ba nai gja te mire Edi atje?
po ta krahasosh Tiranen me qytetet evropiane  nuk ka asgja te perbashket se jan ndertuar gjerat pa plan dhe kjo do ti kushtoje ne te ardhmen.ma mire ta kishte lan me kioska se hiqen me nje aksion se sa ashtu si e ka ba ai palla.

----------


## Brari

kryetar bashkie.. ta kisha un ne dore.. kisha vene ndonje gjerman a suedez a austriak..

nuk shoh asnje shqiptar qe ka vizion se si duhet te jete nje qytet..

perjashto ate vladimirin .. qe pat shkruar njihere per tiranen.. 

sali kelmendi  e filloj gratacieloi zimin  mbi lulishte e bahce e kopshte ne tirane..  e vazhdoj tutkuni dh.its brojka ..dhe po ja nxjerr fundin edvini..

As PD vet ska ndonje vizion per modelin e qytetit.. pra eshte e paafte  te ndertoje bukur.. kurse PS eshte vet Mafia .. 
Ne rastin e zogut te zi.. Saliu e basha treguan epersi ne koncepte krahasuar me sharllatanin edvin.. 
Sot Zogu zi eshte pasqyre e arsyes qe fitoi mbi babezine shtazarake te edvinit.. 
Por keto nuk mjaftojne..
ka vite qe PD-istet kane ca qytete ne dore po spo shoh ndonje mrekulli te bejne..
Psh Shkodra.. Korca.. Elbasani tani.. etj..

Ne kto votime duhet te largohet Edvini me vote qe Tirana te mos behet laborator i injorances se tije e ekipit te tije..
Planet edviniane jane qe te ndertoje dy mure kolosale gratacielash pergjat bulevardit e ta fuse sheshin ne grope..  ku banka e bukur e shtetit te duket si nje kioske e mbuluar nga gjigandet beton arme .. 

Xhepi edvinit  e do nje Tirane ku diell do shohe vetem ai qe shkon me pastru oxhaqet e 30 katsheve.. dhe tekniku i antenave AMC e Vadafon.. kurse Dielli duhet te shetise ne cdo dritare e cdo oborr kopshti e shkolle.. ne cdo stol parku ku shullehet pensionisti apo studentet.. ne cdo balkon te lagjeve te vjetra apo te reja e ne cdo  sheshi lojnash kalamajsh..  
Kjo eshte filozofija .. e modernes.. por kjo filozofi ska asgje te perbashket me makuterinë..

A i kupton olldashi keto??

Kjo eshte ceshtja.. 

Ne se nuk u kupton duhet te shohe.. si nderton Europa e qyteteruar sot..

pra si nderton Gjermania Suedia danimarka.. Atje eshte modeli..


Po kryesorja te shporret Mafiozi... i bashkise..

----------


## JoNNy18

*Une kuptoj idet tuaj partiake po nuk kuptoj kaq miop ju kane bere keto ide sa te mos shifni punen qe ka bere kryetari aktual i bashkise se tiranes. Eshte mire kur te japim opinionin tend per nje ceshtje te bejme dhe nje fare analize. Kush ka jetuar ne Tirane shume vitet perpara e di shume mire se si ka qene dhe kush ka shkuar tani e di shume mire se si eshte. Normalisht ka shume gjera per tu rregulluar por jo cdo gje mund te behet tak-fak duhet pak kohe apo jo? Problemi eshte pse duhet me bo eksperimente me nje tjeter kyebashkiak kur e kemi nje qe pune ka bere dhe ta krahasojme me gjendjen ne shqiperi ka bo shume do te thoja sepse ne fund te fundit krahasimet duhet ti bejme me vendi tone jo me vendet ku jetojme aktualisht per shume faktor.
Nuk dua te zgjatem se duket sikur dua te bej fushate per edi ramen. Por mendova te shkruaj vetem per faktin se pash nje sere mendimesh shume te dobta dmth ne nivel militatesh po ku do fillojme te mendojme per veten tone dhe vendin, per hallet dhe problemet qe kemi. Mua nuk me interesojne kush qeveris e rendesishme eshte te punoj oh pa gabime smund te punoj asnjeri por ama keto gabime te mos jene te qellimshme. 
O Popull mendoni perpara sa ta hidhni ate vote qe me vone te mos beni sic bete me 3 korrik qe tani shumica e opinonve jane kunder dmth rame nga shiu ne bresher. 
I lutem shqiptareve qe jane jashte shqiperis duhet te flasin ne nje menyre me intelegjente se kane pare dicka me sy dhe kush nuk banon ne tirane eshte mire te merret me hallet e qyteti ku jeton se sa per tirone ka kush flet dhe kush voton jane qytetaret e Tirones.*

----------


## Breshka

Ne se nuk u kupton duhet te shohe.. si nderton Europa e qyteteruar sot..

pra si nderton Gjermania Suedia danimarka.. Atje eshte modeli..


Po kryesorja te shporret Mafiozi... i bashkise..[/QUOTE]

Ne nuk e dime ne se Olldashi mund te beje mrekulline per Tiranen, le te shpresojme qe do jete po aq i suksesshem sa dhe minister i brendeshem, por ne kushtet tona zgjedhja fatkeqesisht akoma behet bazuar ne gabimet qe ben para ardhesi, dhe ne rastin konkret ne kemi te bejme me nje njeri jovetem te pa afte, por te rrezikshem.
PSE DUHET QE rama TE THYEJ QAFEN.......
1)Qytetaret e Tiranes nuk mund te mbajne ne krye nje njeri te ngurte /skizofren, qe ne nje vit a gjysem nuk eshte takuar nje here me kryeministrin dhe as qe ka ndermend te takohet. Eshte allnu per jete/e urren perjete. Zoti idiot rama, parate vijne nga qeveria, se cke ti me Salen nuk na duhet NE qytetarve te Tiranes, ule hunden tende te mbushur me lesh, se kjo eshte per te miren tone....kupton???
2)Qytetaret e Tiranes duan nje full time kryetar, jo nje part time qe shumicen e kohes e kalon neper rrethe duke rrahur te pabindurit e PS me nje grusht matufesh veteran...
3)Qytetaret e Tiranes jane lodhe me njyrat jevgjite te pallateve gjysem te lyera, teshtine sa here i shikon.....mjaft!
4)Qytetaret e Tiranes nuk qeshin me me humorin bajat te nje diletanti, apo me kenge rap te nje goje palari.......
5)Qytetaret e Tiranes mendojne se per 6 vjet, 2-3 km Lane e rregulluar nuk te jep ty te drejten te rizgjidhesh perseri, Tirana nuk eshte vetem LANE.
6)Qytetaret e Tiranes DUAN ta krahasojne qytetin e tyre me ato me me ze ne bote, sic eshte tashti krahasohet vetem me BRRAKEN.
7)Qytetarve te Tiranes i vjen peshtire nga mafjozet e shesheve; ata duan shance te barabarta. edvini i ka zhdukur keto shance.
8)edvini ka gjithashtu probleme  :perqeshje: sikike/papjekurie/posesiviteti/emocionale/revanshiste........... shume te rrezikshme per nje lider.
PS po paguan, shume shpejt do ndahet.........  :buzeqeshje: 
Prandaj ai duhet te largohet per ti dhene nje shance te ri Tironcave........ Ky shance mund te jete Olldashi????? Mundet, pse jo, per nje gje ai eshte 100 here me mire se rama, Ai eshte nje njeri serioz dhe me integritet, te tjerat do ti mesoje.... shpresoj te fitoje.

----------


## FЯODO

Persa i perket planit rregullues te kryeqytetit http://www.tirana.gov.al/?cid=1,62,959
Ndersa lidhur me temen, Olldashi eshte tjeter viktime e rastit dhe Berisha ashtu si ne 2003 zgjodhi kandidatin "e duhur" per tu perballur me Edi Ramen. Zgjodhi nje karagjoz  qe se ka fare perqindjen e idese se cfare dmth te administrosh nje kryeqytet. :pa dhembe:

----------


## FЯODO

*Puna që është kryer deri tani lidhur me Planin Rregullues*

Në fakt, diskutimet për sigurimin e asistencës teknike për Planin Rregullues të Tiranës kanë filluar në mesin e vitit 2002. Termat e referencës, në funksion të kërkesës për financim të Planit Rregullues, janë dërguar në Ambasadën Holandeze në tetor 2002. Janë kryer gjithashtu takime me Ambasadën Gjermane për mbështetjen e Planit Rregullues të Tiranës. Në nëntor 2003 janë kryer disa takime në misionin rezidencial të Bankës Botërore në Tiranë, me përfaqësues të Ambasadave Holandeze dhe Gjermane. Në përfundim të takimeve të përbashkëta, u arrit që Qeveria Gjermane, nëpërmjet GTZ-së, bazuar në marrëveshjet bilaterale të Qeverisë Shqiptare dhe Gjermane, të mbështeste Planin e Qendrës së Tiranës. Komunikimi me qeverinë Holandeze, përmes ambasadës së saj, vazhdoi më tej me paraqitjen e aplikimit të projekt-propozimit të Bashkisë për Planin Rregullues dhe negociatat për administrimin financiar të grandit nga Banka Botërore, të cilat u finalizuan zyrtarisht në muajt e fundit të 2004-ës. Marrëveshja midis Qeverisë Shqiptare dhe Bankës Botërore është firmosur më 22 nëntor 2004.

*
I gjithë procesi është ndarë në dy faza:*


Faza e parë konsistoi në përgatitjen e hartave të dixhitalizuara dhe grumbullimin e të dhënave për ngritjen dhe përpunimin e Sistemit Gjeografik të Informacionit (GIS). Procedura e prokurimit për përzgjedhjen e kompanisë që do të realizonte përgatitjen e hartave dhe përpunimin e GIS, është kryer sipas standardeve të Bankës Botërore. Më 11 gusht 2004 është bërë shpallja në UNDB e projektit dhe në këtë mënyrë edhe e kërkesës për shprehje interesi. Kanë aplikuar 26 kompani të huaja dhe shqiptare për këtë fazë dhe prej tyre janë përzgjedhur gjashtë kompani. Nga këto, fituese është shpallur kompania Inta Space Turk. Faza e parë e projektit ka siguruar pikërisht krijimin e bazës së nevojshme informative që do të shërbejë për të mbështetur planifikimin urban dhe mirëadministrimin e territorit në Bashkinë e Tiranës.


Faza e dytë ka të bëjë me hartimin e një Kodi Zonimi dhe Plani Rregullues. Në vijim të kasaj faze është hartuar dhe miratuar Detyra e Projektimit për hartimin e Planit Rregullues për Qytetin e Tiranës, si produkt final i Fazës së Parë. Në përputhje me procedurat e Bankës Botërore dhe mes një mori aplikimesh, kompania UrbanPlan nga Zvicra është zgjedhur nëpërmjet një garimi ndërkombëtar si më e përshtatshmja për hartimin e Planit Rregullues.


Objektivat kryesorë të kësaj faze synojnë të ndihmojnë Bashkinë për të nxitur një menaxhim sa më të mirë urban. Produkti bazë i kësaj faze përfshin:


1.Draftin e Kodit të Zonimit me rregulloren e përdorimit

2.Plani Rregullues (shkalla 1:2000), i cili tregon grafikisht përdorimin e propozuar të tokës, dendësinë, lartësinë e ndërtesave etj dhe propozimet për:

- plotësim urban, me qëllim rritjen e densitetit të zonave të banuara

- korrigjimin e mangësive kur është e mundur

3.Struktura e zbatimit të Planit Rregullues që përfshin dhe rekomandimet rreth organizimit institucional, forcimit e aftësive ndërtuese të departamenteve përkatëse etj.

----------

